# Solved: OUTLOOK EXPRESS cannot be started?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

When i try to start OE this morning, I get an erroyr message saying that OE cannot be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded.

Any ideas what this is all about? I do not have my Win98se CD so can someone explain what steps I need to take to correct this?

Thank You

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *BigDaveinJH*

What version of Outlook Express are you using?

The following applies to Outlook Express versions 5 to 6

Verify you have *Show Hidden files and folders* enabled:
Open Windows Explorer, 
*View > Folder Options > View tab*,
Verify that *Show hidden files and folders* is checked.
Apply, OK, to save and close.

*Start > Find > Files and Folders*
in the Find Field:
key in:
**.dbx*
be sure to include the asterick.
in the "Look in" field make sure your "C" drive or main harddrive is selected, click on Find Now.

Locate the *Folders.dbx* file, Right click on it and Rename it *Folders.old*

Attempt to Open Outlook Express.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi EA... Took your suggestions, navigated to the .dbx file you mentioned, renamed it. Still could not open OE. BTW... I did another search for the file I just renamed, and now I do not see it there (folders.old).

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you search for *.dbx or for *.old?

Have you had any problems with the Address Book?

Do a Find for:
**.wab*

Let me know what files you find and if any have the tilde ~ character.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Yes... you are right. *.old found the folders.old file, however it said it was last modified at 12:37am.... about 5 hours ago.

Also found the *.wab file. Did not see any ~ around anywhere though.

DAVID


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

BTW... also did a search for the file in question, and this is what I found.

See jpg.

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What version of Outlook Express are you using?

How many upgrades have you made to Outlook Express?

Was it Outlook Express version 4 to start?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Well... It is OUTLOOK EXPRESS 6. I have just found out that someone on my PC attempted to do some kind of REPAIR IE or something.... Whether or not this plays into the mix I am not sure.

Do you think perhaps re-registering any of these files would be of assistance?

Thanks

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Its worth a try.

regsvr32 msoe.dll

Let me know what happens.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I get the attached message.

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do a Find again for **.dbx*

Move ALL the .dbx files to a folder on your Desktop.
This folder is now your backup for your messages.

Attempt to open Outlook Express.

Do you have any idea why the Repair of Internet Explorer was attempted earlier?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... Ok, I made copies of all of the *.DBX files and put them into a folder on my desktop. I will do the same with the *.wab file.

I do not know what they were attempting to do because I haven't spoken to them yet. I know my cousin was saying something the other day about having problems with IE, but I didn't want him messing around with this stuff.

BTW... OE will still not open up. I keep getting the same error message as earlier.

Thanks

DAVE


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You need to MOVE the .dbx files out of their directory.
Otherwise nothing has changed.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

OK... I went to C/windows/applicationData/OutlookExpress where all of these *.dbx files were located... and I moved them to the desktop.

The other files, notably the MSOE.dll are located in another folder which is C/program files/OutLook Express....

Should I move them to the desktop also?

Thanks

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

NO, just move the .dbx files please.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Any other ideas guy?

DAVID


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Sorry about that. I meant to say Any other ideas guys... not guy. 

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Outlook Express still will not open?

Download and run this script *Force Identity Logon*
http://insideoe.com/download/idforoe.vbs

The Identities Manager for Outlook Express should start, try to access Outlook Express using the Identities Manager.

Are you comfortable with editing the Registry?
If the above fails, the next step will be to edit your Identity key in the Registry, otherwise a Repair of Outlook Express may be necessary.

I'll be away for a couple of hours.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks... To be honest with you, I looked over the scripting thing, and it is just a little bit over my polish head (yes... i am polish...lol) I may look into that a little bit later but for now I am a little bit gun-shy so to speak.

Someone suggested I restart in DOS mode and type in SCANREG/FIX .... and see if that does anything. What about that idea?

Do I have to go into the regestry in order to repain OUTLOOK EXPRESS?

If all else fails, I guess I will have to go get OUTLOOK EXPRESS and download it, but when you get this I heard you have to get IE with it and on my dial-up connection that would take a loooong time. I guess you cannot get OE as a stand alone for Win98se....

The main thing, whether or not I can get this thing going or have to re-download it, is that I can easily itegrate my address book and more importantly my saved *.dbx files where I have my saved mail.

Thanks so much guys... I am just gun-shy about the registry.  


DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*Scanreg /fix* is worth a try.

Restart to a command prompt,
*C:\>Scanreg /fix*
There is a space before */fix*
Windows should let you know when it is finished. Press *OK*.
You should be returned to the command prompt *C:\>* key in: *win* to restart Windows.

I understand your reticence with the Registery, though there is the other side of the coin, Nothing ventured, Nothing gained.

The next few posts, I'll give you a rundown of what to expect.
You think about it, and if you are inclined to go ahead let me know a time that works for you and I'll walk you through it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The script descriptions explain what it does:


> Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("Wscript.Shell")
> 
> '*Clear the values from the registry*
> WshShell.RegWrite "HKCU\Identities\*Last Username*", ""
> ...


It removes the last Identity that was used in Outlook Express, creating an empty entry, and Launches Outlook Express which forces the *Identity Logon Window* to appear.
_______________________________________________________________

This is what you should see when you run the *Force Identity Logon* script.
It may not work, though it is worth a try.
When I am done using the script I just rename the .vbs extension to .txt.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... Thanks. Ok..... I had someone over that (thankfully) has a lot more knowledge than me and helped me with this... however, still no OE. 

The scanreg /fix ..... well, it started OK but then just sat there for over an hour at 0% and did nothing. Nothing at all.

Tried the forced identity thing to no avail.... Thanks for that suggestion though.

Right now, all I wanna do is get this thing to work, even if I have to reinstall it, redownload it, whatever....

I have the dbx files and wab secured in a folder on my desktop. I just would like to know if I uninstall OE and then go download it and install it if I will be able to get those dbx files to function in the NEW OE. If I cannot, I cannot, but all things being equal, I would certainly like to if I can.

Do I just go to add/remove programs, uninstall it and then go download it along with IE from MS or somewhere. If it takes all night, it takes all night because evidently you cannot download OE as a stand alone application. Also.. i do not have my Win98se disk around.

Thanks for all of your help. I just wanna start anew, and if at all possible save my 
mail that is in the DBX filkes.

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes your .dbx files should be safe in their folder on the Desktop.
One other file to add, find that *Folders.old* file and MOVE it in with the other .dbx files.

Try the Scanreg command again at the command prompt.
This time key it in like so:
*scanreg /opt /fix*
Depending how large your registry is, this MAY take an hour.

I would try a Repair of Outlook Express before reinstalling just to avoid the download if possible.

Can you try setting up the Scanreg /opt /fix before retiring for the night and leaving it?
We can do the repair in the morning?

What time would you like to start?
Let me know.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Regedit and locate the following keys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

On the riht pane, right-click the IsInstalled (REG_DWORD) value, and then click Modify. Change the value data from 1 to 0, and then click OK. Quit Registry Editor.

Go Online and download the latest Internet Explorer for your OS:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.mspx


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks EA and JS. Ok.... I will be going horizontal soon, and I will follow your suggestion with the scanreg /opt /fix ..... and just let it be. I may check it in the night.

Unfortunately, I will be on and off the PC tomorrow morning. I will post when I get out here and look for you. Thanks.

JS... thanks for your instructions but I am afraid to get my feet wet in the registry right now. If I have to cross that bridge, I will, but I would like to exhaust all possible solutions first. I will definitly need walking through for that one.... Thanks

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*BigDaveinNJ*

Unfortunately, it looks like *JSntgRvr* post will be the best way to go, as Windows 98 support is being pulled from Microsoft Knowledge Base.

What was the result with the *scanreg /opt /fix* process?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks... The scanreg /opt /fix was able to be executed OK, it only took a few minutes, however it did not correct the problem.

What I did today was attempt to download a NEW version of IE. I was just gonna try to see what happens with that.

So... I started, it put a IE6setupOE icon on my desktop, the process started, and after about a minute it stopped, asking me if I was connected to the internet, and of course I was. Then... it said something about the server being busy or that maybe I had a slow connection, and to try back later. I have tried this at least 15 times today... with the same result.

So, even downloading IE w/ OE together is not an option so far. Someone mentioned, I don't know if it's true or not, but someone said that on the AOL install disk, there is a copy of IE6. And... if that IS the case, there may be OE also because the two go hand in hand.

Now... I do not care for AOL, but if I could somehow get it off of that disk... it would help me big time. Does anyone know if the AOL disk comes with IE on it? And maybe OE?

If I can somehow, someway get IE and OE either thru download or CD, do I still have to go into the registry and make the above modifications?

I have looked over the internet and this problem is quite common, yet can be very tricky and difficult to correct. The ID FORCE script is mentioned the most, yet after trying that twice, it still did not correct the issue.

You had mentioed something last night about fixing OE? Is that still an option?

Thanks You

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Glad to hear the scanreg /opt /fix process worked.

AOL uses Internet Explorer, I am sure AOL is integrated with that file.

There is a way to download Internet Explorer in its entirety to a folder on your Desktop, then you can run the Setup while disconnected from the Internet with all other programs stopped. 
This will give you the best install as the installation will not be relying on connectivity and no other program (anti-virus, firewall etc.) can interfere with the installation.
Editing the registry as *JSntgRvr* showed will eliminate Windows rejecting the installation.

The other way to attempt to open Outlook Express is to Export and delete your Identity Key in the Registry.

Give me a few minutes to post the information.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Ripped off from Bob Cerelli


Bob Cerelli said:


> Normally when you install IE6, you only download the source files for the particular Operating System on that particular computer.
> If you would like to download the source for all versions of Windows (Win98, ME, NT4, Windows2000 and WindowsXP),
> 
> Download just the setup file: http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie60/ie6setup.exe to a directory.
> ...


I downloaded Windows 98 and it was 19.8MB.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

By the way what happens when you click on the .wab file?
Does it open OK?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... If I click the WAB file which has my name on it, it will open up and tell me that it is too large for notepad to open it, and asks me if I want to use word. I said yes, it opens up to a bunch of squares, all kinds of stuff I don't recognise.

The file still works though because I imported it into another email application (Thunderbird) and all the addresses were there. BTW, I only have about 5 addys, so the address book is not a big deal if it somehow went down.

So... If I do that IE download thing, I will do that overnight. Do I still need to do the resistry thing beforehand? And if I do... How do I get to the registry editor? Like I have said before.... I know nothing about the regestry, so I don't even know how to find it.... lol 

So.... if in fact the AOL disk does have IE on it, does that mean that OE is there too?

Thanks

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, I do not believe Outlook Express would be on an AOL CD since they are Webbased messaging.
To use Outlook Express with AOL, one must set up an IMAP account.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

From this site:
http://insideoe.com/problems/errors.htm#crash


> If you cannot run the Identities Manager and OE still will not start, the damage in the registry is more extensive and requires more drastic steps. Open Regedit and export the entire HKCU\Identities key, then delete it.


Take a look first...
*Start > Run*
key in:
regedit

Navigate to this key:
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities*
click on the Identities folder to open it and if there click the *+* sign to expand the folders beneath the Identities folder.

It will look similar to this,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Your .wab file should not be trying to open in Notepad.

It should be opening the Address Book as it looks in Outlook Express.

Check your File Type association for .wab 
Open *My Computer*
View > Folder Options > File Types tab
Click on the .wab extension
click *Edit*
click on *Open*
click *Edit*
In *Application used to perform action:*
What program does it show?

Or just post here what shows.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Here is a screenshot of the info box for WAB. OK... the AOL thing has been put to rest for good.... lol Damn, I wish I could find my old Win98se install disk. I lose... everything..... lol  

Thanks

DAVE


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

We will get you there. 

"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\wab.exe" %1

Browse to the *wab.exe* file and click it to correct the program association,
place a checkmark in *Use DDE*

OK, Apply, OK to save and close.

Try the .wab file again, you might receive the MSOE.dll error.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... I found the WAB file, but not where you suggested to look... I found it here.....

C\windows\applicationData\Mic...\addressbook

Now.... if I right-click, I see the attributes, and ARCHIVE is the only one checked. I don't see anywhere here to click to correct the file asso?

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

With the File Types window open for the .wab file, (the picture you posted above.)

Click on *Browse* and navigate to the location of *wab.exe* (the executable file)
click wab.exe and that path will appear in the window for:
*Application used to perform action:*

Once that path is showing, place a checkmark in *Use DDE*
Click OK, Apply, OK to save and close.

Test your .wab file.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

This is what I got to come up.... no where do I go from here?

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Click on *Browse* and navigate to the location of *wab.exe* (the executable file)
click wab.exe and that path will appear in the window for:
*Application used to perform action:*

Click OK, Apply, OK to save and close.

Test your .wab file.

You can do a Find for wab.exe to locate the directory you need to Browse to.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

By modifying the (REG_DWORD) IsInstalled value in the above registy key from 1 to 0, only Outlook Express will be reinstalled after downloading the ie6setup.exe. Internet Explorer will remain unchanged.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *JSntgRvr*

It sounds as if *BigDaveinNJ* would be better served by reinstalling both, since a Repair attempt on Internet Explorer was made a day or so ago.
The reason why and the end result are unknown.

Do you agree?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Reference to Post # 39

Application used to perform action = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\wab.exe" %1

Application = WAB

Topic = System


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *JSntgRvr*
> 
> It sounds as if *BigDaveinNJ* would be better served by reinstalling both, since a Repair attempt on Internet Explorer was made a day or so ago.
> The reason why and the end result are unknown.
> ...


Yes I do.

There should be no fear. Run regedit and Export a copy of the Registry to the desktop first. If an error is made during the process, by merging the backup file into the actual registry changes will be voided.

There is no reason for being uneasy in editing the registry. It is a very simple process. Having a backup, will help.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... I seem to be having a hard time getting to that particular window that I arrived at before....

This is where I am now.......


Now... when someone uses the word BACKUP a file, do they mean to COPY the file, and place it somewhere else where it is safe?

Thanks 

D.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

> Now... when someone uses the word BACKUP a file, do they mean to COPY the file, and place it somewhere else where it is safe?


Yes, what file is that in reference to?
___________________________________________________________

For your File Types,
click on *Open*
click *Edit*

Click on *Browse* and navigate to the location of *wab.exe* (the executable file)
click wab.exe and that path will appear in the window for:
*Application used to perform action:*

Click OK, Apply, OK to save and close.

Test your .wab file.

You can do a Find for wab.exe to locate the directory you need to Browse to.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

The gentleman earlier referred to BACKING UP that registry key. I often see people saying to back this up and back that up.... I always thought that meany COPY/PASTE somewhere else...

OK.... The two steps below are as far as I could get... I have been bouncing around in my computer for almost an hour now, like locked into a cycle...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

For the Registry, Export and scanreg are used to back it up.

Do a Find for wab.exe what directory is it located in?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you locate wab.exe?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Yes.... As mentioned earlier, no problem finding the WAB, although it is not called that, it is called my name... but in details is listed as a WAB file.

C\windows\applicationData\Mic...\addressbook


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Our communications have broken down then.
The .wab file you saved earlier contains your addresses
The wab.exe is the program Outlook Express uses to launch files with the extension *.wab*


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi.... A search for WAB, this is what I found. I guess this is not wab.exe. That file was not listed in the list.

DAVID


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK, if you did a Find for wab.exe and it does not come up then it must be missing.

Try this:
Start > Run
key in:
wab /all

What happens?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... Tried wab /all and also wab/all with no spaces, a few different combinations and it said cannot find, check to see if filename and path are correct.

Like I mentioned yesterday, when I imported my Addy book into Thunderbird (which I don't care for BTW) everything was there and in complete order.

D.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK the wab file is a dead end at this point.
Thank you for clarifying that.

So correcting the File Type association will need to be done later.

You will need to reinstall Internet Explorer and Outlook Express since you are missing components.

I can give you a link for a download that is over 77MB, or I can guide you through the steps I gave earlier using Bob Cerelli's method. That download is at least 19mb.

Did you mention earlier that you had attempted a reinstall, how long ago?


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

A few days ago, I went to download INTERNET EXPLORER with OUTLOOK EXPRESS and it would start, then it would stop and I would get an error message about not being connected to the internet and the server was busy and to try later... I must have tried about 20 times during the course of the day/night, with no luck.

Is it OK if I downloaded that 19 meg one when I retire in a little while? Because on my machine you are looking at a couple of hours, minimum.

Also... if I do that, will the new one TAKE, or is the registry editing a must?

Thanks

DAVE


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes you will need to edit the registry, but that is OK, we will guide you.

Actually, I think the link for 77MB file would be best, after you run setup and reinstall Internet Explorer you can drag that file to a CD and keep it as a backup.
Estimated download time is probably over four hours, if you set it up before retiring then it can download while you sleep.

Here is the link:
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/microsoft/patches/internet-explorer/6.0sp1/ie60sp1.exe

Are you game


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

By the way, what email program are you using in the meantime?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

After a journey into the wonders of IM, new horizons there for me 

Success!!

The following keys in the Registry were modified:
Thanks to *JSntgRvr* for their valuable input!



JSntgRvr said:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}
> 
> ...


Each Registry key was Exported to the Desktop as a backup before modifying.

Internet Explorer was reinstalled offline with all programs closed.
Using the full version, ie60sp1.exe file, downloaded from this site:
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/microsoft/internet-explorer/6.0sp1/ie60sp1.exe

Outlook Express finally opened.
The Main Identity Store Directory was not stable, the Store Directory path was too short.
A new Identity was created, which had a good Store Directory path.
The Address Book and Account information from the old Identity were both Exported to the Desktop and Imported back into the New Identity.
With Outlook Express closed, using Windows Explorer, the Folders.dbx file was deleted in the new Identity's directory and the saved .dbx files were moved into that directory.
Outlook Express was restarted, which rebuilt the Folders.dbx file. 
The recreation of the Folders.dbx file incorporated the newly added, saved .dbx files allowing those message files to reveal their folders and messages within Outlook Express.

Cleanup:
The old Identity was Removed from Outlook Express and the old Store Directory deleted.
As well as the other backup files.
Everything nice and tidy!

*BigDaveinNJ* is a Happy Camper now and with well deserved *Congratulations!!*








:up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Yes..... I would like to extend a very special thanks to EaFielder for having the patience and understand to help me over the course of this extended thread and put up with my fumbling around trying to get this thing right. 

I found her advice to be both informative and very much educational as I was helped and was actually able to make some changes to my registry...... did I say registry? .... lol

Thanks again.  Also, thanks to any others that assisted in this thread.

DAVID


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice going, Dave. :up: :up: :up: Best Wishes!


----------

